# Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice



## Sebastian1200 (5 Juli 2007)

Hallo @all,

bin nun seit ca. 3-4 Monaten bei Alice und habe den Fun Flat ISDN Tarif.

Von Anfang an, hatte ich Ausfälle der Internetverbindung und eine schlechte Telefonverbindung. Die Telefonie hat sich mitlerweile verbessert und die kurzen Aussetzer, sind nach etlichen Beschwerden auch weg. Leider fällt nun seit ca. 1 Woche die Verbindung, ca. alle 4-6 Stunden ganz aus. Ich kann dann weder ins Internet, noch telefonieren. Wenn ich dann beim Modem, den Netzstecker ziehe und nach ca. 1 Minute wieder in die Steckdose gebe, funktioniert alles wieder. Nach zahllosen Anrufen und angeblichen Überprüfungen, will man nun bei mir den Fehler gefunden haben. Natürlich nur per Ausschlussverfahren. angeblich liegt es daran, dass ich nicht an der Hauptsteckdose, der Telefonanschlussbuchse, gesteckt habe. Es wäre nicht zulässig eine Verlängerung zu benuzen, aber eine langes Netzwerkkabel wäre in Ordung. Als ich noch per ISDN von der Telekom ins Netz ging, hatte ich nie Probleme. Angeblich liegt es daran, dass nun viele User DSL hätten und daher wäre mein Anschluss durch die Verlängerung Störanfälliger geworden.In den AgB's von Alice habe ich keinen Hinweis gefunden, dass das nicht erlaubt wäre. Meine Frage, wer hat ähnliche Probleme und ist das richtig, dass es erstens verboten und zweitens ein Problem darstellen soll, nicht an der Hauptsteckdose der Telelefonbuchse angeschlossen zu sein?
Früher hatt sich die letzte Ziffer, meiner IP Adresse ständig geändert, seit Tagen aber habe ich immer die gleiche. Warum???
Ich würde mich sehr, sehr freuen wenn mir einer helfen könnte.
Danke vorab.
Grüße

_verschoben, es handelt sich mit Sicherheit nicht um "Gefahren und Straftaten im Internet"
modinfo _


----------



## drboe (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*

Unter http://www.t-home.de/dlp/eki/downloads/t/tdsl-hdb_07.05.pdf findest Du ein Handbuch der Telekom, dass in Kap. 3 unterschiedliche Verkabelungsszenarien zeigt. Es ist unabhängig vom DSL/Telefonie-Anbieter nutzbar. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass der Splitter vor allen anderen Geräten sitzen muss. Er bildet eine Weiche zur Entkopplung der Telefonie (ISDN) und der Daten. Im Fall ISDN ist der Splitter unbedingt vor den NTBA zu montieren. D. h., dass man den Splitter in der Regel in der Nähe des NTBA montieren muss. Im Handbuch gibt es auch ein Beispiel, bei dem man den NTBA verlegt. Das Kabel vom Splitter zum DSL-Modem ist normaler Weise (aber nicht immer, siehe Beispiele im Handbuch) ein Netzwerkkabel. Das Kabel zwischen Modem und PC ist immer ein Netzwerkkabel (Ethernet). Bei Kombigeräten aus Modem und Router ist die letzte Strecke ebenfalls immer ein Netzwerkkabel. Die Kabellängen sind nicht so kritisch und dürfen jeweils durchaus einige Meter betragen, andernfalls man ja kaum in einem Haus verlegen könnte, wo 20m schnell zusammenkommen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Sebastian1200 (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*

Hallo,
dies ist bei mir, wie Du beschreiben hast, genau so angeschlossen. Also kann es daran nicht liegen.
P.S deine Signatur kann man zu 100% unterschreiben.:-D


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*



Sebastian1200 schrieb:


> angeblich liegt es daran, dass ich nicht an der Hauptsteckdose, der Telefonanschlussbuchse, gesteckt habe. Es wäre nicht zulässig eine Verlängerung zu benuzen,


Schwachsinn hoch drei. Die  zweiadrige Zuleitung läuft  hunderte bis tausende Meter im  Erdboden,
anschließend im Haus z.B. in Hochhäusern weitere zig Meter innerhalb von Kabelschächten 
und  Wänden bis zur Anschlussdose  in der Wohnung. Ob da jetzt noch ein paar Meter dazu kommen ist 
völlig egal. Bei mir läuft es von der Anschlußdose weitere zwanzig Meter unter Putz  bis zum Splitter.  
Es gab vom ersten Tage vor fünf Jahren bis heute  noch nie deswegen Probleme.


----------



## Sebastian1200 (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Schwachsinn hoch drei. Die  zweiadrige Zuleitung läuft  hunderte bis tausende Meter im  Erdboden,
> anschließend im Haus z.B. in Hochhäusern weitere zig Meter innerhalb von Kabelschächten
> und  Wänden bis zur Anschlussdose  in der Wohnung. Ob da jetzt noch ein paar Meter dazu kommen ist
> völlig egal. Bei mir läuft es von der Anschlußdose weitere zwanzig Meter unter Putz  bis zum Splitter.
> Es gab vom ersten Tage vor fünf Jahren bis heute  noch nie deswegen Probleme.




Ok, das macht absolut Sinn. Kann man das messen lassen, damit ich das Ergebniss, schriftlich an Alice, senden kann?


----------



## Sebastian1200 (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*

... meinte damit, ob es möglich ist den Weg von der Originaldose zu meinem Zweitanschluss zu messen? Ob eventuell eine Störung vorliegt.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*



Sebastian1200 schrieb:


> ... meinte damit, ob es möglich ist den Weg von der Originaldose zu meinem Zweitanschluss zu messen? Ob eventuell eine Störung vorliegt.


Natürlich kann man alles mögliche messen.  Normalerweise sollte aber eine Durchgangsmessung
und  eine Isolationsmessung reichen. So dicke Störstrahler, die in der Lage wären 
HF-mäßig zu stören, gibt es in Wohnhäusern de facto nicht ( und die würden auch schon direkt an der Anschlußdose stören) 

Für die Messung braucht man nicht mehr als ein Multimeter, das ohmsche (elektrische) Widerstände messen kann.

Zur Durchgangsmessung schließt man die beiden Drähte auf einer  Seite kurz (natürlich vorher alles abklemmen) 

Dann  sollte  der Widerstand hin und  zurück am andern Ende nicht mehr als einige (zehntel)  Ohm betragen
Dann kann man noch die Isolation messen,  d.h den Isolationswiderstand  gegen Erde messen, üblicherweise die Wasserleitung. 
Hier muß der Widerstand praktisch unendlich groß sein (im zig Megohmbereich) 
und zu guter letzt noch den Isolationswiderstand der beiden Leiter gegeneinander.

wenn das alles  Ok ist , muß es laufen. (Wenn der Aliceanschluß richtig an der Eingangsdose läuft)


----------



## Sebastian1200 (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*

Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Schilderung. :-D 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Reinhard (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*

Zu diesem Thema habe ich noch etwas hier gefunden: http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=71493&page=101

Kurz gesagt geht es darum, dass nicht nur die Dämpfung der (Kupfer-)Leitung einen Einfluss auf Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit hat sondern auch das Übersprechen zwischen den Adern.

Vielleicht spielt das auch in diesem Falle eine Rolle?


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt geht es darum, dass nicht nur die Dämpfung der (Kupfer-)Leitung einen Einfluss auf Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit hat sondern auch das Übersprechen zwischen den Adern.


Die   debattieren über tausende von  Metern Zuleitung, da kann das sicherlich eine Rolle spielen. 

Das wäre aber dann ein Problem, das bereits  an der Anschlußdose auftreten würde, die paar
 Verlängerungsmeter sind völlig unkritisch.
Das ist aber genau das, was hier angeblich der Grund sein soll  und  die Aussage/rede ist Blödsinn. 
Wenn  normales Telefonkabel verwendet wird,  gibt es keine  Probleme. Die Verlängerung bei 
mir stammt noch von meinem  Voreigentümer  aus den 80er  Jahren
(der war ein BTX-Fan  )


----------



## Sebastian1200 (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*

Klasse, ihr habt mir schon viel geholfen. Danke


----------



## Reinhard (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*

Natürlich ist die Aussage von Alice Unsinn. 
Was ich eigentlich meinte, ist, dass sich die Anzahl der DSL-User vervielfacht hat, deshalb das Übersprechen zugenommen hat und sich die Übertragungswerte dadurch so verschlechtert haben, dass es eben zu solchen Problemen kommt.


----------



## drboe (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Aussage von Alice Unsinn.
> Was ich eigentlich meinte, ist, dass sich die Anzahl der DSL-User vervielfacht hat, deshalb das Übersprechen zugenommen hat und sich die Übertragungswerte dadurch so verschlechtert haben, dass es eben zu solchen Problemen kommt.


Dann wäre das aber kein Fehler des Kunden, sondern eine mangelhafte Leistung, die schon am Übergabepunkt (TAE-6) nicht ordentlich erbracht wird. In dem von mir erwähnten Handbuch gibt es Installationen, bei denen man intern mit der übliechen 2-Draht-Telefonleitung bis zum Modem verlängert. Das ist also zulässig, auch wenn ich selbst lieber separate, geschirmte Leitungen verwende. Solche Leitungen findet man im Backbone der Telekom und anderer Anbieter, wo die Masse der DSL-Nutzer sich bemerkbar machen würde, gar nicht. Die Hausanschlüsse sind allerdings so ausgeführt, dafür aber selten mehr als 5 km lang. Würde das nicht gehen, gäbe es DSL als Massenprodukt wohl nicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Sebastian1200 (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*

Hallo @all,
nachdem ihr mir sehr viele wertvolle Tipps gegeben habt, hatte ich gestern erneut mit der Hotline telefoniert. Ich sprach den Dämfungswiederstand an und dass ich meine Anschlussbuchse, plus die Verkabelung messen lassen würde. Als ich nachgehackt hatte, ob dann die Kosten übernommen werden,  selbstverständlich nur wenn alles ok ist, meinte der Techniker, er würde es in Auftrag geben. Ich erwiederte nur "sehr gerne". Dann war kurz stille und er bat mich, da er kurz Rücksprache halten müsse, kurz zu warten er würde mich in ein paar Minute zurück rufen. Dies tat er auch und siehe da es wurde ein Softwareproblem eingeräumt. Ich war, man siehe und staune, nehmlich nicht unter meiner Alice Rufnummer zu erreichen gewesen und das seit dem 26.06.07.
Das haben die anderen Techniker nie gemerkt und machen mir so einen Stress? Ich selbst konnte es auch nicht merken, da ich ISDN habe und Gott sei Dank, ich hauptsächlich nur Anrufe über meine alten Rufnummer der Telekom erhalte. Das mit dem Softwareproblem erklärt sich so, da am Anfang des Monats eine neue Software eingespielt wurde, da es nicht möglich war Faxe zu empfangen über meine Faxsoftware. Dies ist nun behoben und die Aussage wohl richtig. Ich dann voller Freude, dass jetzt alles funktioniert und auch meine Sprachqualität der Telefonie, hat sich laut Aussage eines Freundes von, sehr verbessert. Der Techniker meinte noch es könne, falls immer noch das Problem bestehen bleibt, an meinem Router liegen. 

So und das Problem besteht tatsächlich noch. :wall: 

Meine Router hatte ich über Nacht abgestöpselt und als ich heute morgen nachsah, das gleiche Problem.

Mir langt es nun so langsam.

Soll auf eine Überprüfung bestehen, wenn die mir wieder kommen, wegen meiner angeblich schlechten Verkabelung in meiner Wohnung oder was würdet ihr tun?

Ich habe so langsam keine Nerven mehr und könnte aus der Haut fahren. :willnicht: 

Grüße
Roger


----------



## drboe (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*



Sebastian1200 schrieb:


> Ich habe so langsam keine Nerven mehr und könnte aus der Haut fahren. :willnicht:



Falls Du Leidensgenossen suchst: http://www.hansenet-user-forum.de/ 

Ich persönlich habe 2001 privat die Option "Hansenet" geprüft und dann auf Grund des Liefer-Chaos verworfen. Ein paar Freunde haben es ausprobiert und wegen Qualitätsmängeln dann teils wieder gelassen. Einer aus dem Kreis nutzt inzwischen das 16 MBit Downstream-Angebot und ist offenbar zufrieden. Ich selbst wechsle nicht gern, mochte Call-by-Call noch nie (außer wenn meine Kinder mit "down under" telefonieren) und bin weiterhin Telekom-Kunde. Das ist nicht immer erfreulich, fordert aber wohl auch nicht unbedingt mehr Leidensfähigkeit als anderswo. In den letzten 5 Jahren komme ich auf ca. 1 Tag/Jahr Ausfall von DSL. Damit kann ich leben. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Sebastian1200 (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*

Danke, die Erfahrungsberichte sind teilweise sehr ernüchternd und raten eher dazu, zu einem anderne Provider zu wechseln. Danke euch.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian1200 (25 September 2007)

*AW: Störungen des Internetanschlusses bei Alice*

Die nervigen Unterbrechungen und Totalausfälle sind Vergangenheit.

Habe den Provider gewechselt und alles ist in Ordnung.

Alice hatte mir insgesamt 3 Modems geschickt und auch einen Techniker beauftragt, der die Leitung überprüft hat. Alles ohne Erfolg, zum Schluss wollten sie es auf meine Verkabelung schieben. Klar war es meine Verkabelung, da die Unterbrechungen so regelmäßig sattgefunden haben, dass ich fast die Uhr nach stellen konnte.

Bin sehr froh endlich Ruhe zu haben und vernünftig arbeiten zu können. 

Was das alles gekostet hat, die zahllosen Hotline anrufe, möchte ich gar nicht beziffern.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

